# Lake Allatoona Bank Fishermen...



## Robert Eidson (Sep 1, 2012)

This is the best info I have ever come across for bank fishing Lake Allatoona.....

Go to the link and click on one of the fish Icons. And take a look for yourself........ Pretty cool stuff.....

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=115899061674650466121.000452f10b068750d4341


----------



## henryc (Sep 1, 2012)

oh well....there goes the guide biz.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 1, 2012)

Good info there, thanks for posting it.


----------



## promad (Sep 1, 2012)

yea thats cool i like that , thanks Robert


----------



## crappieking (Sep 2, 2012)

Robert.thank for sharring that with us good info....


----------



## jzFish (Sep 3, 2012)

Good info Captain, thanks for posting.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bentrod (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool info, thanks.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool stuff.  Might have to load up the car and take a little trip!


----------



## AStrick (Sep 3, 2012)

Pretty cool? 
Change the little fish icons ,, put on red dot posties, with dates!
And you have my toona map!!
Fo Sho!


----------

